# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  خطا هنگام ثبت نام کنکور ارشد 1400

## sasan_z

سلام دوستان من وارد سایت شدم و سریال گرفتم. بعد سریال رو وارد میکنم و کد امنیتی رو هم وارد میکنم و ثبت نام رو می زنم تا صفحه بعدی باز بشه و بتونم اطلاعاتم رو وارد کنم. اما یه صفحه واسم بالا میاد و وسط صفحه ارور "خطایی رخ داده است" رو نمایش میده!
بیشتر از 50 بار تست کردم اما همین ارور رو نشون میده 
با چند تا مرورگر هم تست کردم اما بی فایده بود.

----------

